# Colobrahdo home of lost boats and superbowls



## Andy H.

big runoff


----------



## bucketboater

Andy H. said:


> big runoff


Guess we are more accustomed to big water out here. So many stories of lost rafts. Be safe out there brahs.


----------



## ciggyboy

*big water!*



bucketboater said:


> Guess we are more accustomed to big water out here. So many stories of lost rafts. Be safe out there brahs.


 Such as 60k on Cat eh?


----------



## Randaddy

bucketboater said:


> Guess we are more accustomed to big water out here. So many stories of lost rafts. Be safe out there brahs.


Is it just me or does the Pacific Northwest need a mountainbuzz of their own? You could have threads about pulling a trailer with a Prius, or body piercing in camp. More accustomed to big water....


----------



## gjcarolina

What brand of skinny jeans IS best suited for a run at high water in the PNW?


----------



## M-Train

Everybody's mountain buzzed. So much hype. Every duder in CO wants to be a climber, skier, biker and boater/kayaker. They get a trucker hat and a Patagonia pearl snap shirt and start spending their trust fund on gear, not always aware that you can't buy experience and end up in over their heads. 
Do I generalize? of course. Am I talking shit? always. Keep it coming PNW, this kinda stuff is great. P.S. Pearl Jam-most overrated band in history.


----------



## duct tape

M-Train said:


> Everybody's mountain buzzed. So much hype. Every duder in CO wants to be a climber, skier, biker and boater/kayaker. They get a trucker hat and a Patagonia pearl snap shirt and start spending their trust fund on gear, not always aware that you can't buy experience and end up in over their heads.
> Do I generalize? of course. Am I talking shit? always. Keep it coming PNW, this kinda stuff is great. P.S. Pearl Jam-most overrated band in history.


Was thinking Nirvana?


----------



## duct tape

Randaddy said:


> Is it just me or does the Pacific Northwest need a mountainbuzz of their own? You could have threads about pulling a trailer with a Prius, or body piercing in camp. More accustomed to big water....


Or which Starbucks should I go to today? The one on the northeast corner, the one directly kitty corner across on the southwest corner, or maybe the one half a block up on the right????


----------



## duct tape

To be fair to bucket boater, there IS a LOT of carnage being posted lately. Seems like every other thread starts with "Lost..."...


----------



## shredjesse

gjcarolina said:


> What brand of skinny jeans IS best suited for a run at high water in the PNW?


Best response yet!


----------



## cataraftgirl

duct tape said:


> To be fair to bucket boater, there IS a LOT of carnage being posted lately. Seems like every other thread starts with "Lost..."...


I was thinking the same thing. Holy cow. In the past week I've seen lost paddles, kayaks, throw bags, Go Pros, rafts, even a bootie. You folks in Colorado must be having a ton of fun!

I'm still waiting for the story about one lost and one broken oar on the San Juan.


----------



## swimteam101

With no steroids to keep us on top we are prone to losing Super Bowls and a few extra swims. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

Or as my comrades on a recent Grand Canyon trip said...I tend to have a problem with indicacisivness and am never sure what line I'm running...George George George of the jungle watch out for that tree...


----------



## T1112

Since I moved to Colorado from Oregon I have clearance to make jokes about both.

The PNW has hipsters in tight jeans, black hair, pale skin that love to claim they listened to every band in the world before they became cool.

Colorado has a billion Subaru outbacks equipped with a roof rack to hold every possible outdoor action sports gear. The driver wears shorts year round and has skin that is starting to look like a shriveled up leather door matt that was left out in the sun for way to long.

Oh wait, PNW and Colorado actually have both of those things.

All jokes aside, the PNW does have much larger water but it is larger because the rivers are WAY wider and just overall bigger. I actually find the whitewater to be much more intense here in Colorado and the rivers in the PNW are much more mellow. Of course there are exceptions to that rule but and I have obviously not rowed every single river in the area but overall I think things are more intense here in Colorado from my experience.


----------



## duct tape

cataraftgirl said:


> I was thinking the same thing. Holy cow. In the past week I've seen lost paddles, kayaks, throw bags, Go Pros, rafts, even a bootie. You folks in Colorado must be having a ton of fun!
> 
> I'm still waiting for the story about one lost and one broken oar on the San Juan.


Or the lost "unused" groover.


----------



## cataraftgirl

duct tape said:


> Or the lost "unused" groover.


Oops. How could I forget that one!

In the immortal words of Samuel L. Jackson in Jurassic Park......"hold on to your butts."


----------



## daveb1

We need a Portlandia episode about rafting....


----------



## Caleb125

Best forum I've read yet...


----------



## triggle

PNW here. We'll be doing a yoga float soon. All gluten free and fair trade. Bring your own Kambucha and don't forget your Tom's toothpaste.


----------



## stankboat

wait ... Patagonia has a pearl snap shirt?!


----------



## John_in_Loveland

I will be at the Mile Hi Flea Market Saturday with a whole load of River Bootie for sale


----------



## paulk

I think you are looking at this wrong. The Marijuana in CO is better than WA and people are literally losing things. Not in the river, they are just setting things down and forgetting where they put them.


----------



## John_in_Loveland

And then using it to treat hypothermia and Micro brew headaches


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Flows in CO are peaking huge! This will go down as one of the biggest years in record in some drainages. Issue with CO water is that it gies from a trickle to massive in a very short time, leaving previous little time for folks to put their skis up and dust off river skills after a 6 month hiatus. Many predictably get crushed and sit out high water with their tails between their legs. 

Local afterwork runs that boaters typically flock to are empty except for a few seasoned folks who are ready for the challenge. Even those guys are nervous at the put in, but takeout beer victory never felt so good. 

PAC NW and CO boating are very different. Id suggest reserving judgement until you boat some of the carnage inducing runs. Shit is full fucking on right now in CO and will be for weeks. I'd expect similar carnage anywhere in the country if folks were running the highest water they have seen in recent years.


----------



## streetdoctor

deepsouthpaddler said:


> Flows in CO are peaking huge! This will go down as one of the biggest years in record in some drainages. Issue with CO water is that it gies from a trickle to massive in a very short time, leaving previous little time for folks to put their skis up and dust off river skills after a 6 month hiatus. Many predictably get crushed and sit out high water with their tails between their legs.
> 
> Local afterwork runs that boaters typically flock to are empty except for a few seasoned folks who are ready for the challenge. Even those guys are nervous at the put in, but takeout beer victory never felt so good.
> 
> PAC NW and CO boating are very different. Id suggest reserving judgement until you boat some of the carnage inducing runs. Shit is full fucking on right now in CO and will be for weeks. I'd expect similar carnage anywhere in the country if folks were running the highest water they have seen in recent years.


Right, I was trying to catch the #'s on the way up this year… Boated it at 500-1000 in 100cfs increments. Two days later it was at 1900 and a day or so after that it was over 2000. I'm cool waiting until it comes back down to 1500 or so…


----------



## upshitscreek

triggle said:


> PNW here. We'll be doing a yoga float soon. All gluten free and fair trade. Bring your own Kambucha and don't forget your Tom's toothpaste.


sounds like boulderites to me.

the lost and found has nearly 100 new threads in the last 2 weeks....









this all said, for super bowls and the still gloating seahawks fans....you'd think the hawks had never won a super bowl before? oh, wait...they hadn't. only took 38 years.... pfffft. 

and when i move back to colorado, I will leave this state with a bronco flag waving proudly from my raft frame on the roof and a seahawks flag getting dragged over the highway from the bumper. i'll probably pee on it too for good measure.


----------



## T1112

I recently moved from PNW to Colorado. Colorado whitewater is crazier in my eyes. Obviously I did not float every single river in the NW at all water levels but the comment rivers are bigger in the NW is true, they are just physically bigger with more water but overall from my experience rivers in the PNW do not drop gradient as fast and are much more mellow for the most part.


----------



## glenn

I think these so called PNW boaters were on the wrong rivers...


----------



## Jensjustduckie

It's the spring Colorado garage sale/hide and seek high water game.


----------



## M-Train

You really gotta have some cojones grandes to drop into the some of the shit flowing right now. More importantly, which golf discs should I bring on the Grand?


----------



## ACC

I 'bout lost my contact in clear creek last night!


----------



## Osseous

Colorado and Washington need to stick together these dayz.......


----------



## jpbay

I see a lot of posts from Colorado boaters asking questions about our NW rivers. Yours run out of water soon. Most NW rivers can be run all year. Probably why you come here in the summer if you get a permit, right? Think I'll stay here for now, thank you.


----------



## DoStep

Born CO, but schooled in Eugene. Go Ducks.

PNW: Gray and rainy, year round boating, ocean nearby, skiing nearby but with not very good conditions. Cool people. Big rivers, and some really big waterfalls. Floated a stretch of the deschutes once, now that was a shit show, I hope they fixed that. That rogue stretch is pretty cool tho. Steve Largent and Brian Bosworth.

CO: Blue skies abound. Seasonal boating, best snow on earth (with a nod to utah of course), really fresh fish thanks to fedex and ups, only one big river flowing west (but nothing close to the PNW biggies), but headwaters to four major drainages, one of which has multiple branches. Floated a stretch of upper colorado on a holiday weekend, and that was a shit show too (continues to be too). Elway and Gradishar.

MJ legal in both states (OR will soon follow), and we played in the super bowl. And sorry seahawks fans, my beloved Broncos have lost more super bowls than your team will ever play in (I think that's a good thing...). I loved having them in the old AFC west, they were usually good for a victory.

Final synopsis: CO wins based on quality of snow and abundant blue skies! And of course the NFL team.

But you can't go wrong living in either place!


----------



## Nathan

I did lose a contact in SSV last week. It's for a right eye, but didn't have my name on it.

Sent from my VK810 4G using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## captishmael

SheeeeYit!
This thread has degraded into Polite Conversation among Caring and Genteel People. Where is Grif when you need him?


----------



## boatmusher

Southwest float and bloaters....
Northwest boaters.....
If you can boat interior NW you can boat anywhere....
If you can float the SW you can drink beer anywhere....


----------



## Sembob

Pearl Jam, Nirvana over rated? No way! Left Over Salmon way under-rated. All favorites. And where I live the Broncos and the Seahawks are both the local teams. 


Jim


----------



## bucketboater

From my experience Colobrahdo is essentially western Connecticut. A bunch of transplants trying to live the rei lifestyle. A bit of snow or a trickle of H20 creates a circus. Was on the lochsa 2 weeks ago at 20k . Everyone stayed with their boats and cleaned up the mess. Never saw a CO plate all weekend. 
Sure a few of you are solid boaters, but the lack of precip and transplants create alot of carnage. Lots of snow, year round boaters and true locals give us a real advantage. Come on out in july when flows dip into your "3k highwater".


----------



## Randaddy

Bucketboater you are right. Colorado is full of rich kids from Connetifornia. And you're right - they carn out. Hope I didn't offend - but I couldn't be happier about how your thread turned out. Super Bowl shit talk, hipsters vs hippies, weed! 

Lots more PNWers on the 'buzz these days. Maybe there should be a separate forum...


----------



## Soup76

This thread is awesome.


----------



## gjcarolina

If there's a separate forum for each then Idaho will have to pick sides... could get ugly.

This thread has been funny, hipsters in their girlfriends jeans vs. trustafarians in patagucci - what could go wrong.

I hail from the SE, but I'm not going there on the comparisons. We do have more great runs than you could learn in a lifetime in a much smaller area. The water is more natural in a way too, due to the mountains being eons older. It's sort of apples to oranges to compare, but everyone should spend a few weeks there at some point when the flows drop here in CO. It's basically year round there as with the PNW.

On a serious note, everyone be careful out there while the flows are so high - reading memoriams on here is a real bummer to say the least. Losing boats and gear sucks, hopefully you get it back, getting hurt or worse is another thing altogether.


----------



## bshock

I'm still waiting for the story about one lost and one broken oar on the San Juan.[/QUOTE]


I ll tell the story if you buy my tequila for my Grand trip.........


----------



## jpbay

gjcarolina said:


> If there's a separate forum for each then Idaho will have to pick sides... could get ugly.
> 
> This thread has been funny, hipsters in their girlfriends jeans vs. trustafarians in patagucci - what could go wrong.
> 
> I hail from the SE, but I'm not going there on the comparisons. We do have more great runs than you could learn in a lifetime in a much smaller area. The water is more natural in a way too, due to the mountains being eons older. It's sort of apples to oranges to compare, but everyone should spend a few weeks there at some point when the flows drop here in CO. It's basically year round there as with the PNW.
> 
> On a serious note, everyone be careful out there while the flows are so high - reading memoriams on here is a real bummer to say the least. Losing boats and gear sucks, hopefully you get it back, getting hurt or worse is another thing altogether.


 Last time I checked my map Idaho is in the NORTH WEST.


----------



## triggle

DoStep said:


> Born CO, but schooled in Eugene. Go Ducks.
> 
> PNW: Gray and rainy, year round boating, ocean nearby, skiing nearby but with not very good conditions. Cool people. Big rivers, and some really big waterfalls. Floated a stretch of the deschutes once, now that was a shit show, I hope they fixed that. That rogue stretch is pretty cool tho. Steve Largent and Brian Bosworth.
> 
> CO: Blue skies abound. Seasonal boating, best snow on earth (with a nod to utah of course), really fresh fish thanks to fedex and ups, only one big river flowing west (but nothing close to the PNW biggies), but headwaters to four major drainages, one of which has multiple branches. Floated a stretch of upper colorado on a holiday weekend, and that was a shit show too (continues to be too). Elway and Gradishar.
> 
> MJ legal in both states (OR will soon follow), and we played in the super bowl. And sorry seahawks fans, my beloved Broncos have lost more super bowls than your team will ever play in (I think that's a good thing...). I loved having them in the old AFC west, they were usually good for a victory.
> 
> Final synopsis: CO wins based on quality of snow and abundant blue skies! And of course the NFL team.
> 
> But you can't go wrong living in either place!


So much epic snow in the PNW! Baker, Schweitzer, Mission, Brundage....so many more. Hoods snow gives the PNW a bad rap....only the western 1/3 of the PNW is gray and rainy all the time. 

Let's not front though, Colorado is the bomb for all of its own reasons. But enough about Colorado  after all the eastern 9/10 of Colorado really sucks. 

Wilderness abounds in the PNW. Frank Church is BEAST MODE. 
Olympics+Cascades+Sawtooths+Selway-Bitterroot= Trump. 

Salmon+Snake+Payette+Rogue+Wenatchee+Deschutes+GR+John Day+Selway+Owyhee+etc.= Trump. 

We haven't even begun to talk BC. 

Colorado is the bomb. The PNW is transcendent. 

Born.Raised.PNW. 

P.S.-we have a damn ocean. Filled with fish and things.


----------



## gjcarolina

jpbay said:


> Last time I checked my map Idaho is in the NORTH WEST.


This thread has been referring to the PNW. That is an acronym for the Pacific North West. Last time I checked my map, Idaho does not border the Pacific.

Have a PBR, you're getting cranky.


----------



## BrianK

There's big water to be run out in the PNW, and skilled boaters out there for sure. You won't see me talking shit about PNW whitewater or the boaters I've paddled with out there. 

Unfortunately, the PNW representatives on this thread are "bucketboater" who is apparently a badass because last weekend he drove to the next state over to raft some roadside class III and "triggle" who by the looks of it enjoys duckying across lakes. 

By all means keep talking shit PNW, but please step up your game first.


----------



## BmfnL

Agreed. Idaho/Montana/Wyoming is one zone and Oregon/Washington is another. It also seems Colorado gets claim to Utah as part of the recreational backyard.


----------



## triggle

Lakes? It's an above ground swimming pool. The left line is pure meat.  Don't let your Coors Light foam over. I love Colorado and intend on visiting many more times. It simply doesn't compare to the PNW when it comes to....anything.


----------



## bucketboater

BrianK said:


> There's big water to be run out in the PNW, and skilled boaters out there for sure. You won't see me talking shit about PNW whitewater or the boaters I've paddled with out there.
> 
> Unfortunately, the PNW representatives on this thread are "bucketboater" who is apparently a badass because last weekend he drove to the next state over to raft some roadside class III and "triggle" who by the looks of it enjoys duckying across lakes.
> 
> By all means keep talking shit PNW, but please step up your game first.


You mad bro? Lose a saturn this weekend on newb creek at 1850cfs? Im kinda of big deal if you didnt know. Even featured on a class 5 cat vid on sotars homepage. So ya, I represent. Please do your part and add more "have you seen my shit" threads.Lol Co fluffers.


----------



## mattoak

triggle said:


> Lakes? It's an above ground swimming pool. The left line is pure meat.  Don't let your Coors Light foam over. I love Colorado and intend on visiting many more times. It simply doesn't compare to the PNW when it comes to....anything.



Let's not even start comparing beer in CO vs PNW. Thats a thread all its own


----------



## triggle

mattoak said:


> Let's not even start comparing beer in CO vs PNW. Thats a thread all its own


Haha, agreed. I really do love CO and have considered many times becoming one of those transplants somewhere near Carbondale. Just couldn't resist the fun in this thread!


----------



## triggle

bucketboater said:


> You mad bro? Lose a saturn this weekend on newb creek at 1850cfs? Im kinda of big deal if you didnt know. Even featured on a class 5 cat vid on sotars homepage. So ya, I represent. Please do your part and add more "have you seen my shit" threads.Lol Co fluffers.


Whoa, bb....I think I know who's really mad....


----------



## orto11

I am with bucketboater on this one, just moved to Vancouver from Boise and the PNW river crew can boat.Got my first look at the Wind river a few months ago. Done the Rogue a couple times and the upper Kalamath and White Salmon once so far. Awesome boating options. You can always tell the colorado boaters, they show up with yard sale boats that look like they were made from somebody robbing a dumpster and the old wood paneling off of grandmas house and a pile of fence fittings looking like an old pirate ship, it is the 21st century. At least they could bathe and wash out the Subaru once in a while.


----------



## captishmael

_"Let's not front though, Colorado is the bomb for all of its own reasons. But enough about Colorado after all the eastern 9/10 of Colorado really sucks." _

So, triggle, you've never actually been here, right?


----------



## jakebrown98

Heading back to Oregon the day after tomorrow and can't wait.

For those who don't know, I'm not really all that big a deal over here, and I've never been to Colorado--but Colorado sucks, just because I said so. 

I haven't quite seen hipsters don drysuits, but I did see a woman put one on over her "jeggings." Someone had to tell me they were called "jeggings," I just thought they were called stupid tights.

I got an email from my cousin who visited Portland the other day and I quote: "that place is full of whackos. And I live in San Francisco, so I know what I'm talking about."


----------



## lmyers

BmfnL said:


> Agreed. Idaho/Montana/Wyoming is one zone and Oregon/Washington is another. It also seems Colorado gets claim to Utah as part of the recreational backyard.


I think northern New Mexico/Arizona, Eastern Utah and southern Wyoming belong in the Colorado zone. We might not have the rafting options, but hey we got some of the best creek runs in the country....but I digress, that doesn't matter anymore because this forum has been flooded by rubber pushers from the "NW" who can't figure out how to rig their own gear...

It doesn't really matter where you are, as long as your on the water...

Oh, and our beer and weed are better


----------



## phillersk

According to the internet Colorado needs more A - O River. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AOgTW67B8Cw


----------



## ColoradoJudd

When I first joined the Buzz I thought it was a Colorado based site.
Wonder how many members are from CO and how many are from WA/OR?
More users = more lost and found.
We can call the Colorado site Mountain Buzz.
We can call the WA/OR site Rainy Buzz.
More steep mountains in CO. Never been "rained out" snowboarding here.
Anyhow, both have good football, good beer, and legal weed (almost, sorry OR).
You stay in your areas, I'll stay in mine where I was born.


----------



## shredjesse

Haters be posting in here like airplanes don't exist and cars don't go.


----------



## BrianK

I'm not mad bucket, I'm actually in a great mood. There's a ton of water here. You just cracked me up when you called out Colorado boaters for not being able to take care of their shit, and then bragged about how well your NW crew handled a class III roadside run. 

It's actually my bad, I forgot this was a rafting forum now, and that the Lochsa is the definition of hard boating for you guys. (I love the Lochsa by the way - but that run is mostly big green waves)

I haven't contributed to the lost boat requests yet this year, but I promise you I am going to do my best to add to it this weekend.


----------



## Phil U.

You'd think it was winter and we are all water starved... Be careful out there brothers and sisters...


----------



## duct tape

ColoradoJudd said:


> When I first joined the Buzz I thought it was a Colorado based site.
> Wonder how many members are from CO and how many are from WA/OR?
> More users = more lost and found.
> We can call the Colorado site Mountain Buzz.
> We can call the WA/OR site Rainy Buzz.
> More steep mountains in CO. Never been "rained out" snowboarding here.
> Anyhow, both have good football, good beer, and legal weed (almost, sorry OR).
> You stay in your areas, I'll stay in mine where I was born.


I'm from Colo and am glad there are more and more boaters posting from the PNW, Cali, SE, and other places. I like the input and experience, and hope to travel more and see other rivers. Just got off the Rogue last week. Beautiful river 

Re: poster commenting on just green waves on Lochsa. Maybe at high water. I managed to spend some quality downtime in a couple of healthy sized holes there on a kayak run years ago. Made enough impression I haven't forgotten it.

- Jon


----------



## lmyers

Seriously though, I don't think there has been an unusually high number of accidents/lost gear so far this season (for a big water year), there's just more people using this site and more posts of all types...except kayaking trip reports...there seems to be less of them...


----------



## swimteam101

bucketboater said:


> From my experience Colobrahdo is essentially western Connecticut. A bunch of transplants trying to live the rei lifestyle. A bit of snow or a trickle of H20 creates a circus. Was on the lochsa 2 weeks ago at 20k . Everyone stayed with their boats and cleaned up the mess. Never saw a CO plate all weekend.
> Sure a few of you are solid boaters, but the lack of precip and transplants create alot of carnage. Lots of snow, year round boaters and true locals give us a real advantage. Come on out in july when flows dip into your "3k highwater".


2 million more people, a little bigger than half the size, Less public land, 1 peak over 14,000, Great city life, NFL coach banned from college for cheating and a team full of steroid users. PS the Lochsa on a holiday weekend is a roadside crowded shitshow I'm sure you fit in real nice. Seatle claiming Idaho what a Joke.


----------



## Randaddy

shredjesse said:


> Haters be posting in here like airplanes don't exist and cars don't go.


It's about time someone said something sensible here! Thanks for the wisdom shredjesse!


----------



## Soup76

Well this thread is in the whitewater rafting section. Not the 'Colorado Boaters Only' section. Until the internet gets area codes and secret handshakes folks will stumble onto this site and join it if they want to. 

Can we go back to arguing over whether Cats or rafts are better?


----------



## T1112

Oh man, the snow debate. I was a long time Portlander and LOVE Mt Hood and all NW mountains. Side note, I made my living snowboarding for many years and have spent time snowboarding all over the world. 

Colorado and let me be clear Summit County is by far my least favorite place to snowboard. Very flat, very crowded and very dry snow. Dry snow sucks balls! Really I have had some days in Colorado that other consider epic and most of my time was spent scratching layers of crust unter 1.5 ft of fresh snow. I think Colorado has the best marketing when it comes to winter resorts and also have the family aspect to thank. A family can come and when Dad and kids ski Mom can sit in the hot tub or hit the shops in town under nice warm sunny days. Colorado is the perfect place for a family to vacation. If you want real terrain and good snow head further west!


----------



## triggle

captishmael said:


> "Let's not front though, Colorado is the bomb for all of its own reasons. But enough about Colorado after all the eastern 9/10 of Colorado really sucks."
> 
> So, triggle, you've never actually been here, right?


I've been to Colorado countless times and I really enjoy it. I just don't think it has better rivers or mountains when compared to the entire PNW.


----------



## swimteam101

T1112 said:


> Oh man, the snow debate. I was a long time Portlander and LOVE Mt Hood and all NW mountains. Side note, I made my living snowboarding for many years and have spent time snowboarding all over the world.
> 
> Colorado and let me be clear Summit County is by far my least favorite place to snowboard. Very flat, very crowded and very dry snow. Dry snow sucks balls! Really I have had some days in Colorado that other consider epic and most of my time was spent scratching layers of crust unter 1.5 ft of fresh snow. I think Colorado has the best marketing when it comes to winter resorts and also have the family aspect to thank. A family can come and when Dad and kids ski Mom can sit in the hot tub or hit the shops in town under nice warm sunny days. Colorado is the perfect place for a family to vacation. If you want real terrain and good snow head further west!


HA HA HA no big lines and our pow sucks. The snowboard shot is from 2 weeks ago at another lame ski resort.


----------



## quesihealy

paulk said:


> I think you are looking at this wrong. The Marijuana in CO is better than WA and people are literally losing things. Not in the river, they are just setting things down and forgetting where they put them.


hahaha. yes.


----------



## Osseous

T1112- be sure to tell your snowboarding friends!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

As I read through all these post, I just want to set the record straight.

"*Color - RAD - o*" is the shit, they have the best rivers, the best climbing, the best weed, best culture, best snow, and list goes on and on. There is not one single reason anyone from Colorado or anyone else for that matter should come to the PNW. Idaho is the worst place ever in the PNW. All we have is shitty road side boating, tiny ski hills, and fat Mormon girls. Everyone should go hang out in on the west slope and get on that shit. Just saying.


----------



## glenn

dirtbagkayaker said:


> As I read through all these post, I just want to set the record straight.
> 
> "*Color - RAD - o*" is the shit, they have the best rivers, the best climbing, the best weed, best culture, best snow, and list goes on and on. There is not one single reason anyone from Colorado or anyone else for that matter should come to the PNW. Idaho is the worst place ever in the PNW. All we have is shitty road side boating, tiny ski hills, and fat Mormon girls. Everyone should go hang out in on the west slope and get on that shit. Just saying.


Must be true. I read it on the interwebs. Moving back next week. Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## spiderguide

As an Orygun Duck, x-Orygun (and Colorado) 10yr Commercial Guide - Colorado's river basin's offer more unpredictable run-off, old carriage road rocky steeper river banks, newby-guide comedy to tragedy, and are certainly LESS forgiving..


----------



## swimteam101

*Idaho*

Idaho is not part of the Pacific North West.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

swimteam101 said:


> Idaho is not part of the Pacific North West.


 
Cool thanks. Then my mistake. Everyone *SHOULD* go to the PNW! As it is the freakin RADest place ever!!! Get on that some of that Cascade concrete! Idaho sucks so freaking bad in every way that we try to slum onto the PNW's greatness. Just for clarification what are the Boundaries of the PNW? Just so I can let everyone know where the greatest place on Earth is....


----------



## ColoradoJudd

per wikipedia, head here to live.

The *Pacific Northwest* (in the United States, commonly abbreviated as *PNW*) is a region in western North America bounded by the Pacific Ocean to the west and, loosely, by the Rocky Mountains on the east. Though no agreed boundary exists, a common conception includes the U.S. states of Oregon, Washington, and the Canadian province of British Columbia.


----------



## paulk

*PNW sucks*

Let me be clear about colorado vs The pacific northwest. All of the runs in the NW are shit. Take for instance my trip to jefferson this spring. We looked at the cal salmon at 10k, that run barely had a rock to splat. Everyone knows splatting rocks at 150 cfs is the new church. Not even worth my time. Also, there were holes on the smith that surfed the shit out of me. Who wants to get surfed unintentionally? Not this guy. I think I'll take my upside down boating skills where I can see the rocks I am hitting straight on, thank you. 

Oh and when I was in Hood River, I looked the shit out of the little white, metlako, bridal veil etc. Didn't even look worth suiting up for. Don't worry I represented the mountain states by swimming in the truss at 5 ft, that's how we roll...insert 970 gang sign here


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

ColoradoJudd said:


> per wikipedia, head here to live.
> 
> The *Pacific Northwest* (in the United States, commonly abbreviated as *PNW*) is a region in western North America bounded by the Pacific Ocean to the west and, loosely, by the Rocky Mountains on the east. Though no agreed boundary exists, a common conception includes the U.S. states of Oregon, Washington, and the Canadian province of British Columbia.


 
THX ColoradoJudd, It seems that the closer to the ocean the better! Wouldn't you agree! Everyone should move to PDX and SEATAC and live the good life in all its glory.


----------



## michalwolk82

I live on the Eagle river, have boated the Ark, Eagle(top to bottom) and the Colorado river this season. We started in March, first with a Shoshone run and then took off to Westwater. I have paddled each river from a trickle to our current flows this season. I think, a lot of boaters(kayakers included), in there 2nd and 3rd seasons paddling are contributing quite a bit to the carnage that is Colorado boating this season. I would credit this to never paddling our rivers at high water/flood stage. Having said that, we rescued a kayak on Browns a week ago and a pinned oar frame yesterday on the Middle Eagle. Which was being rowed by an experienced guide. Oh, and that was the second of two oar frames that flipped in the group of experienced boaters we helped. Bottom line, A lot of Kayakers and Rafters alike were ill prepared for the challenges that come with running high water/flood stage rivers. Especially when the normal class 3 section they are used to, becomes swollen with colder, faster water and bigger waves and holes...... The carnage going on in our backyard is the real deal! So take it easy on the lost and hopefully found gear talk, or it might be you next

Wolk


----------



## michalwolk82

Oh, and don't give us shit for wearing clothing that actually serves a purpose! I suppose that skinny jeans serve a purpose?? Wait for it....... They don't!!


----------



## Chuch

Colorado boaters don't start Mountainbuzz threads ripping on other parts of the country, cause we don't care & there's no need. I guess boaters from the PNW feel the need though. There's your difference.


----------



## deepsouthpaddler

Holy Shit! I had no idea "kinda big deal rafters" got on the buzz. Can I get an autograph? Preferably an autographed pic of your cooler. Next thing you know you will be in the kinda big deal hall of fame. Top that off with Internet d-bag o the year and you have a string of victories to call it a career. 

For reference... Real boaters paddle co, Cali, PAC nw, SE etc and find cool water and cool folks everywhere they go. Internet retards talk shit about how other shit sucks.


----------



## DoStep

T1112 said:


> Oh man, the snow debate. I was a long time Portlander and LOVE Mt Hood and all NW mountains. Side note, I made my living snowboarding for many years and have spent time snowboarding all over the world.
> 
> Please share your opinion with everyone you come across!
> 
> PNW snow is the greatest! Colorado has lame snow and crappy terrain!
> 
> What am I thinking by staying here...?!


----------



## Tim Kennedy

(thanks to Mania for the .gif)

…and I was on the Lochsa two weeks ago. It was good fun. You just didn't see any cars with CO plates, because all the parking was being gobbled up by pickups with trailers.


----------



## Quiggle

T1112 said:


> Oh man, the snow debate. I was a long time Portlander and LOVE Mt Hood and all NW mountains. Side note, I made my living snowboarding for many years and have spent time snowboarding all over the world.
> 
> Colorado and let me be clear Summit County is by far my least favorite place to snowboard. Very flat, very crowded and very dry snow. Dry snow sucks balls! Really I have had some days in Colorado that other consider epic and most of my time was spent scratching layers of crust unter 1.5 ft of fresh snow. I think Colorado has the best marketing when it comes to winter resorts and also have the family aspect to thank. A family can come and when Dad and kids ski Mom can sit in the hot tub or hit the shops in town under nice warm sunny days. Colorado is the perfect place for a family to vacation. If you want real terrain and good snow head further west!


Dry snow sucks? What planet are you from, you would rather be on top of that wet snow? Take your snowboard back to California. There is a lot more to colorado skiing then summit. Have you been to Crested Butte? Silverton or T-ride? Oh thats right your a front range ex-pro that rips those groomed double blacks. get real.

Hi-Ho Big water, hit the hole


----------



## robfather

Tim Kennedy said:


> (thanks to Mania for the .gif)
> 
> …and I was on the Lochsa two weeks ago. It was good fun. You just didn't see any cars with CO plates, because all the parking was being gobbled up by pickups with trailers.


I approve this message!


----------



## Pizzle

"No one cares that your a raft guide."

Rivers and snow are a matter of taste, personally I love Sierra Cement and can't wait for a mission to OR for some stouts. On the other hand, rivers are high and there is a set of rapids ten minutes from my house that would make most people poop their pants. 

Regarding losing gear, if you swim right now there is a good chance you will lose your boat as well as paddle. If you are not wearing a drysuit, hypothermia is right around the corner.


----------



## Burl Haggard

Mountains, rivers and desert = year round happy outdoors people. 4 corners is the place to be.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

Tim Kennedy said:


> …and I was on the Lochsa two weeks ago. It was good fun. *You just didn't see any cars with CO plates*, because all the parking was being gobbled up by pickups with trailers.


 Every 3rd car in Idaho has Colorado plates.  But that's ok by me, because I'm collecting all your gear as it floats by.


----------



## kendolama

I've lived in colorado and washington and would say they are both awesome places to live for boating, however they are very different... For skiing though, nowhere in the lower 48 comes close to wyoming/montana/yellowstone; epic terrain, tons of dry pow, and very few people if youre willing to earn your turns. 90% of the classic multidays are within 8hrs including everything in idaho, colorado, and utah. The boating here is legit, creeking and high volume rivers with a longer season thats on par with idaho. Once YNP opens the black canyon to kayakers the greater yellowstone area will get its overdue recognition as a paddling mecca. Actually, wyoming sucks tell your friends


----------



## F.A.A.C. Slim

I posted back on page 2 of this thread ... looks like it is fast turning to a rant....how about everyone in both the PNW and RMR have a few PBR's, smoke some and get indacacisive, and then we can forget the whole thing eh?


PNW = Pacific Northwest
RMR = Rocky Mountain Region
PBR = PBR


----------



## glenn

The west is awesome. Travel and get a taste of it. Even the stuff that isn't the best is still very worthy. If you think any spot is the be all end all you are missing out.


----------



## Soup76

None of ya'll know anything. Colorado sucks. PNW sucks. Apparently Idaho is some sort of stepchild. Fawking Kansas is where it's at. Think you're living the dream out west? Whatever. Come out east and dip your balls in some serious shit. Corn husks!


----------



## BarryDingle

glenn said:


> The west is awesome. Travel and get a taste of it. Even the stuff that isn't the best is still very worthy. If you think any spot is the be all end all you are missing out.


Amen. It's all badass. I've lived in CO and I'm livin in WA now. One minute I think that the PNW blows the doors off CO. The next minute I'm planning my move back to the Rockies. But there are definitely posers in both places and there are definitely serious studs in both places. I can safely say that I've spent time in almost all classic outdoor western towns. Hood river bros aren't anymore badass than Crested Butte bros. And Jackson hole bros aren't anymore badass than Squaw Valley bro's.


----------



## Rich

BarryDingle said:


> Amen. It's all badass. I've lived in CO and I'm livin in WA now. One minute I think that the PNW blows the doors off CO. The next minute I'm planning my move back to the Rockies. But there are definitely posers in both places and there are definitely serious studs in both places. I can safely say that I've spent time in almost all classic outdoor western towns. Hood river bros aren't anymore badass than Crested Butte bros. And Jackson hole bros aren't anymore badass than Squaw Valley bro's.


But what about Pugetopolis bro's???

SYOTRio


----------



## jvwoods

LOST- Interest in this thread


----------



## superpuma

I'm still waiting for the story about one lost and one broken oar on the San Juan.[/QUOTE]

2nd hand info. on the San Juan story --- Handle broken = old used oar
Lost Oar = no leash, keeper or whatever you call them. Downstream oar blade stuck in mud, heavy raft moving downstream, Oar is launched into mainstream of the good old San Juan never to be seen again.:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:


----------



## chepora

gjcarolina said:


> What brand of skinny jeans IS best suited for a run at high water in the PNW?


Freaking hilarious! To the op you may not having been trying to sound like a passive aggressive wanker but congrats...you fully achieved it.


----------

